# Born yesterday!!!



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Yesterday the cuties were born! 2 boys and 1 girl!
They are doing really good, the one with the brown spot is pretty weak in the back end. He has received selenium and vit. e gel. He is slowly improving.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Aww they are adorable! Please post more pics once they are up and about. I love their coloring


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Aww what breed are they? I love the black and white one!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

BethJ said:


> Aww they are adorable! Please post more pics once they are up and about. I love their coloring


Thank you! I will!


Boers4ever said:


> Aww what breed are they? I love the black and white one!


Boer! I do too!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Beautiful! Love the colors! 💜


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So adorable. They looks so new and soft and I just want to snuggle them both.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! 🥰 
Congratulations on the new cuties! Good job getting selenium into the weak one right away!
I hope he (or she?) continues to improve! How is mom doing?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are beautiful! Yes, how is their mamma doing?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thank you all so much!! 
@MadHouse it's a he. Mom is doing a lot better now that they are out of her! 
@MellonFriend Thank you, mama is doing better!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Yesterday the cuties were born! 2 boys and 1 girl!
> They are doing really good, the one with the brown spot is pretty weak in the back end. He has received selenium and vit. e gel. He is slowly improving.
> View attachment 208221
> 
> ...


I'll need to confiscate those. They're just too cute for anybody to own

Except me. I might not make it but I think I can handle the adorability


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I'll need to confiscate those. They're just too cute for anybody to own
> 
> Except me. I might not make it but I think I can handle the adorability


 Nope, sorry!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh what precious little ones! So glad they are here and Mom is doing well! Congrats! Also would love to see more pictures! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Just a quick update! Everybody is doing super amazing and jumping around🥰 Momma is eating super well and not limping anymore😊 I couldn't be more happy!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pictures???


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So good to hear! Thanks for the update.😘


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! 👍 
So happy for you!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im happy for you!!! Now can we have pictures......please? 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, congrats.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay a little later (a lot) and we have some goatie pictures!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness, how shiny! They are beautiful.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw beautiful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! They are soo cute! I LOVE the colours!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness, how shiny! They are beautiful.


Thank you!!


Tanya said:


> Aw beautiful


😊


ksalvagno said:


> Cute!


Thanks!


MadHouse said:


> Awww! They are soo cute! I LOVE the colours!


Thank you!! I do too!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> They are beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------

